# License issue with libXdmcp



## Miklos (Sep 20, 2011)

I ran into a license issue with a port for the first time and I couldn't really make sense of the wiki page regarding licenses.

http://wiki.freebsd.org/PortsLicenseInfrastructure


```
]# make
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License not correctly defined: for unknown licenses, defining LICENSE_PERMS is mandatory (otherwise use a known LICENSE)
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libXdmcp.
```

Can anyone point me in the right direction to solve this?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 20, 2011)

```
# make
===>  License MIT accepted by the user
=> libXdmcp-1.1.0.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/xorg/lib.
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.x.org/pub/individual/lib/libXdmcp-1.1.0.tar.bz2
libXdmcp-1.1.0.tar.bz2                        100% of  281 kB  398 kBps
===>  Extracting for libXdmcp-1.1.0
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for xorg/lib/libXdmcp-1.1.0.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for libXdmcp-1.1.0
===>   libXdmcp-1.1.0 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xproto.pc - found
===>   libXdmcp-1.1.0 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>  Configuring for libXdmcp-1.1.0
```

No problems here. Make sure your ports tree is up to date.


----------



## Miklos (Sep 20, 2011)

I am and it was a newly installed machine with portsnap run just before and after to make sure there was no outstanding issues.

I added 
	
	



```
DISABLE_LICENSES=yes
```
 to /etc/make.conf to continue.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 20, 2011)

I can confirm that this issue existed some hours ago. I can also confirm that it has been solved now.

See http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg.cgi?fetch=322436+0+current/cvs-ports -> 
	
	



```
Log:
  Change license from X11 to MIT we do not have x11 in the database and x11 is a MIT license:
  MIT license / X11 license (from bsd.license.db.mk)
```


----------



## Miklos (Sep 20, 2011)

Ahh that clears it up - thank's DD


----------

